# Penn Squall 15 for sale



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Used has some scratches and knicks. Rinsed after EVERY trip. 10/10 mechanically 9/10 cosmetically. $75



-Mack


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Mack, if you can ship I will take it. Just going up the road to richmond. 
Randy


----------



## Joel (Jun 14, 2008)

next in line, thanks


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sorry guys, I'm really looking for a local pick up.. very busy schedule this week. But incase it hasn't been sold I will get in contact with drumrun 1st and Joel (I'm assuming your in FL because of your profile) next. Getting married this week and was hoping to do a quick transaction locally.



-MACK


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Where is local for you?


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hampton Roads.. Va beach is cool.


----------



## Joel (Jun 14, 2008)

SOPcirca88 said:


> Sorry guys, I'm really looking for a local pick up.. very busy schedule this week. But incase it hasn't been sold I will get in contact with drumrun 1st and Joel (I'm assuming your in FL because of your profile) next. Getting married this week and was hoping to do a quick transaction locally.
> 
> 
> 
> -MACK


gotcha, congratulations!


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Joel said:


> gotcha, congratulations!


Thanks Joel!


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Sale pending to Drumrun....


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Payment sent and Mack has mailed the reel. Thanks again Mack and P&S


----------

